# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Flowers of aquarium plants



## Alex Kawazaki (May 12, 2005)

Hi people,

For who likes of pictures and of flowers, in these links of the Brazilian forum of the Era of Aquariums there is a beautiful gallery of pictures of flowers of aquarium plants...

Seção Bouquets - o melhor das flores
In this link there are 8 pages of pictures!

Seção Bouquets Interioranos !!! (parte 1)

Seção Bouquets Interioranos !!! (parte 2)









_Echinodorus tenellus_

See more pictures there...

Alex Kawazaki
[email protected]

[This message was edited by Alex Kawazaki on Sat July 05 2003 at 03:50 PM.]

[This message was edited by Alex Kawazaki on Sat July 05 2003 at 03:58 PM.]


----------



## Alex Kawazaki (May 12, 2005)

Hi people,

For who likes of pictures and of flowers, in these links of the Brazilian forum of the Era of Aquariums there is a beautiful gallery of pictures of flowers of aquarium plants...

Seção Bouquets - o melhor das flores
In this link there are 8 pages of pictures!

Seção Bouquets Interioranos !!! (parte 1)

Seção Bouquets Interioranos !!! (parte 2)









_Echinodorus tenellus_

See more pictures there...

Alex Kawazaki
[email protected]

[This message was edited by Alex Kawazaki on Sat July 05 2003 at 03:50 PM.]

[This message was edited by Alex Kawazaki on Sat July 05 2003 at 03:58 PM.]


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Great! Thanks Alex

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

Following this post...

Somo pics of flowers

Hydrocotile leucocephala









hydrocotile verticiliata


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

very nice and intersting pics, thanks

Criunum thaianum:









Oliver
www.plantella.de


----------



## Alex (Mar 31, 2004)

Here is one of Anubias Barteri Nana in my 55g









Alex Adkins


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

How about pictures of anubias flowers pearling and streaming?













































 
(Click for pics)


----------



## Mortadelo (Mar 14, 2004)

Ludwigia glandulosa




























My planted aquarium blog
http://www22.brinkster.com/aguaverde/articulos/diario.htm

[This message was edited by Mortadelo on Tue July 15 2003 at 01:04 PM.]


----------



## Mortadelo (Mar 14, 2004)

Hmmmm, what about a category for aquarium plant flowers in the next AGA or AB contests?. 
After all, flowers are the main issue in terrestrial gardening.

You all have shown beautiful flowers, I know it would be difficult to jugde flowers in a contest since you can not aquascape them, they are what they are, it is up to your photographic skills to make a better or worse picture. Anyway, I think contests should at least pay minimal attention to flowers.

Saludos

My planted aquarium blog
http://www22.brinkster.com/aguaverde/articulos/diario.htm


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

yes...
I will take some photos of my hygrophila and glossostigma tomorrow









my hygrophila is full FULL of flowers, more flowers than leafs by a large margin...


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

well...
I neglected some of my plants...
I didn't put water on my hyrgro and my glosso...

Hygrophila stricta did stay very well (like a terrestrial plant)










my glosso died...
no water no glosso,








there were some beautifull flowers in there..

hygro overview:









hygro flowers


----------



## imported_lorba (Mar 16, 2003)

Anyone able to help me identify these flowers? They are emersed form of some aquatic plants.








Bigger picture








Bigger picture








Bigger picture








Bigger picture








Bigger picture








Bigger picture








Bigger picture








Bigger picture

Many admires the star, a Champion climbs a mountain and pluck it.


----------



## Alex Kawazaki (May 12, 2005)

Iorba,

If I don't make a mistake, the second plant is a Bacopa monnieri

The third plant, for the flowers, seems some species of Polygonum.

The fourth plant me seems a Limnophila...

A big hug,

Alex Kawazaki
[email protected]

[This message was edited by Alex Kawazaki on Tue September 09 2003 at 06:59 AM.]

[This message was edited by Alex Kawazaki on Tue September 09 2003 at 07:18 AM.]


----------



## poormanisme (Jun 7, 2003)

hey, i got an anubias flower too. Can i play.lol


----------

